

Show HN: Automatic Ghost Blog Hosting - hosterlinux
http://ghost.3942.pw/web

======
hosterlinux
Ghost blogs are automatically deployed and provisioned as separate node apps.
They are then separated from each other, chroot'd and ran with pm2 (Node.js
management software). The user then gets a system user which is given FTP
access to their content directory where they can change themes, add images and
backup their database. It is all running on SSDs in RAID for optimal
performance. The client area also offers the ability to restart the Ghost
blog.

------
corobo
What is 3942.pw? I'd probably stay away from using that in your marketing, it
looks really spammy (all numbers, "weird" tld, tld I receive the most spam
from at the moment)

------
tmchow
Great to see more ghost blog hosting solutions come alive. I'm in love with
the Ghost platform and want to see it thrive!

